# Help! Betta with white patch on face



## Sredna (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi everyone, my betta fish got some white patch on his head and I am not sure what it is. Is it fungus or parasite or some other disease. And how should I treat the thing.

















*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? 5gallon
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? 82degree,
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? There was a bladder snail hatch from a plant but I get rid of it few days ago.

*Food:*
What food brand do you use? Nano
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Micro pellets
Freeze-dried? No
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? Twice a day, a pinch.

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Weekly
What percentage of water did you change? 40-50%
What is the source of your water? Tap water with water conditoner
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Vacuum
What additives do you use other than conditioner? Api quick start
What brand of conditioner? Api tap water conditoner

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 20
pH: 7.5
Hardness (GH): 180
Alkalinity (KH): 120

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? 5days ago
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? White patch on the head and fin rot
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? Less active, hiding more often.
Is your Betta still eating? Yes, his appetite is fine
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? Yes, used King British finn rot and fungus control and put a almond leave into the tank a day ago.
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No
How long have you owned your Betta? Almost a month.
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? No



This is the photo 2weeks ago, he didn't have anything on his head and the colour was brighter.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi there! Does it appear to be fuzzy at all?


----------



## Sredna (Mar 23, 2021)

Thank for you reply! It is a little bit fuzzy. Looks kind of like tissue paper texture.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

How is he today?


----------



## Sredna (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks for your reply! He is doing good i guess. He eats well and more active then few days ago. Probably the medicine or the almond leaves help. But he still got the white thing on the skin of his head. Though he is making bubble nest today for the first time.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Sredna said:


> Thanks for your reply! He is doing good i guess. He eats well and more active then few days ago. Probably the medicine or the almond leaves help. But he still got the white thing on the skin of his head. Though he is making bubble nest today for the first time.


Could be columinaris @KekeTheBettaDoc ; has a good treatment for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

